
Show HN: Itempass – Aggregate your social and contact details into one page - chizzyagu
http://itempass.com
======
fredb19
It sounds like an interesting idea, but I'm really apprehensive about entering
an email immediately. Perhaps you could have a message saying you won't sell
that info (or even better, a privacy policy). Also, it'd be cool if you
explained what the user is getting before signing up.

~~~
chizzyagu
Hey Thanks for reaching out. Answering your question there's no way we would
ever consider that.Your email is used in order to create a profile for
yourself. Nothing is being sold or given to 3rd parties etc.

------
chizzyagu
Hi guys. Any feedback would be really appreciated, thanks!

